# Marriott harbour point



## alexb (Mar 7, 2016)

Which is the best building to request at Harbour point


----------



## jme (Mar 7, 2016)

See links below:

Googlemap aerial view of buildings:
(Minimize boxes upper left and bottom for best view)
https://goo.gl/maps/8Z7ibQ1P6jy

Some like the solitude of the Harbour Point Osprey building at far upper left in photo, but I like the Harbour Point Pelican building located to the RIGHT of the red pin (and right of the pool). 
It's the building just under the printed word "Pointe" (of Sunset Pointe).
(In photo, that building has 4 chimney shadows pointing to water.) 

A *waterfront* villa on the *right side* (closest to the harbor/boats), on *UPPER FLOOR*, *CORNER UNIT* if you can get it, is best. It has an extra balcony on the side. 

Never stayed there, but have spent some time visiting several friends who stayed there, one who had that very unit which we both considered THE best unit at HP.  

Resort map of buildings can be seen on MVCI website----you must navigate and select "Harbour Point", then click on "resort map" on right.
https://owners.marriottvacationclub...FiMjU1ODg5OGExMTRmYzljNDg2ZDA2ZjAyYjc3MDA3OGU



.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 7, 2016)

Loved that Google Map Aerial view of the resort and the area.


----------



## jme (Mar 7, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> Loved that Google Map Aerial view of the resort and the area.



you liked that?  then check this out....the expanded view.  

Who says the inland waterway isn't gorgeous?????


Minimize the boxes first!!!!

https://goo.gl/maps/uEvHC96amAy


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 7, 2016)

jme said:


> Resort map of buildings can be seen on MVCI website----you must navigate and select "Harbour Point", then click on "resort map" on right.
> https://owners.marriottvacationclub...FiMjU1ODg5OGExMTRmYzljNDg2ZDA2ZjAyYjc3MDA3OGU



Or you can use the Marriott Resort Site Maps in the FAQ - Marriott Vacation Club Weeks System sticky.


----------



## jme (Mar 7, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Or you can use the Marriott Resort Site Maps in the FAQ - Marriott Vacation Club Weeks System sticky.



oh yeah.....I like easy. 

Thanks Jeremy, I forgot about that.  Making a new bookmark now.

especially after Marriott CHANGED the site, making EVERYTHING more difficult , including searching for each resort and finding the maps  ....




.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 9, 2016)

Below are the best view units at HP in my experience. Marty is referring to unit 520 I believe.  We own 516 week 33 and 312 week 32 which are both excellent view units.

If you're trading in or using DC points if schedule allows try for summer weeks through week 32 and you'll see a fireworks show that you can see from most units but certainly from the pool deck. They are done Tuesdays and shot off right from Broad Creek.


Herron		
311	312	313
411	412	413
511	512	513

Pelican		
516 -520		
416-420		
316-320		

Osprey		
405-408		
305-308


----------



## Quilter (Mar 9, 2016)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Below are the best view units at HP in my experience. Marty is referring to unit 520 I believe.  We own 516 week 33 and 312 week 32 which are both excellent view units.
> 
> If you're trading in or using DC points if schedule allows try for summer weeks through week 32 and you'll see a fireworks show that you can see from most units but certainly from the pool deck. They are done Tuesdays and shot off right from Broad Creek.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure the corner unit at the other end of the hall in Pelican is 517, 417, etc.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 9, 2016)

Quilter said:


> I'm pretty sure the corner unit at the other end of the hall in Pelican is 517, 417, etc.



We own 516 which is in the middle of the Pelican bldg facing the pool and there are 2 more units to the end of the building that face the pool so I assumed they were 517 and 518, then around would be 519 and 520 on corner facing Shelter Cove.


----------



## alexb (Mar 9, 2016)

*Harbour Point*

Are the corner units bigger


----------



## rsackett (Mar 9, 2016)

There are four size units at Harbour Point, "A", "B", "C", and "D".  "A" being the largest and "D" being the smallest.  I own unit 313 week 26, that is a "B" unit in the Heron building.  The different buildings have different size units.  Heron has "A" and "B" units.  I THINK Pelican has "A", "B", and "D" units.  Osprey has all "C" units I think.  They range in size from about 900 ft^2 to about 1250 ft^2.

Ray


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 15, 2016)

I just got matched last night to Harbour Point for July 2017 using a non-Marriott OGS. It's not one of the big three but I am obviously happy about the match. Someone must have matched this unit with a Marriott request a month or so ago and then retraded after preference expired. How far in advance can someone deposit the fixed units? 18 months?

One of the shortcomings of the Marriott preference in II is that the clock runs while someone has the unit as an exchange. The clock should really stop and then restart if the unit is released. 

I had the same request with a WR studio but I knew that was not going to match this far out.


----------



## sb2313 (Mar 15, 2016)

18 months outside correct for the deposit at a fixed Harbour point week.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 15, 2016)

jme said:


> you liked that?  then check this out....the expanded view.
> 
> Who says the inland waterway isn't gorgeous?????
> 
> ...



Thanks for the map and that aerial map is the best direction to Savannah,GA. What a great look.


----------



## Quilter (Mar 15, 2016)

rsackett said:


> There are four size units at Harbour Point, "A", "B", "C", and "D".  "A" being the largest and "D" being the smallest.  I own unit 313 week 26, that is a "B" unit in the Heron building.  The different buildings have different size units.  Heron has "A" and "B" units.  I THINK Pelican has "A", "B", and "D" units.  Osprey has all "C" units I think.  They range in size from about 900 ft^2 to about 1250 ft^2.
> 
> Ray



I'm pretty sure our corner unit 517 is a B unit


----------



## DannyMc (Mar 15, 2016)

I think 517 would be an A floor plan since it is a corner unit facing Broad Creek.


----------



## RLS50 (May 2, 2016)

So I figured I would ask this question here vs. the Redweek Dead thread.

We own a Week 21 unit at Harbour Point.  We will use this ourselves so we aren't really looking to rent it.  But you never know when something comes up that rearranges your plans and you have to decide to rent your week or trade it.

Week 21 in Hilton Head is considered a Platinum week in II.   While I know that Harbour Point really only rents on Redweek for bascially the MF (only during prime weeks, not offseason), it is interesting that there are a couple of Week 21 HPS rental listings on Redweek now for around $900. 

Harbour Point is showing sold out for this week online.  Any theories why these weeks aren't being snapped up at that price?

- Is it that Week 21 in 2016 is not Memorial Day?
- Is it that not enough people know about Redweek?
- Maybe the owner just listed those weeks at last minute?
- Is it just that nobody wants to stay at Harbour Point?

Just curious if any HHI experts have any thoughts.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (May 2, 2016)

RLS50 said:


> So I figured I would ask this question here vs. the Redweek Dead thread.
> 
> We own a Week 21 unit at Harbour Point.  We will use this ourselves so we aren't really looking to rent it.  But you never know when something comes up that rearranges your plans and you have to decide to rent your week or trade it.
> 
> ...



Correct that week 21 is not Memorial Day in 2016. It is week 22. This causes a much larger than normal influx of rentals and exchanges available.

You mention that week 21 is "Platinum" in II. II has no season designations in their system. They apply trading power to individual weeks independently of any "season" or label. There is no sure way to know what specific trading power each week has but most people use the TDI chart. I personally use the cruise exchange cash value although I can only do this for the units in my account. 

The TDI chart is showing 150+ for week 21 although I do not think that II correctly modified it for the Memorial Day change (They modify some but they miss others). One problem with using TDI though is that it only goes up to 150+. For HHI you could easily have a chart that tops at 200+.

Redweek isn't dead...


----------



## jme (May 2, 2016)

*Quick thoughts on HP rental stay this past weekend*

duplicate post


----------



## jme (May 2, 2016)

*Quick thoughts on HP rental stay this past weekend*

Just returned from 3 nights at Harbour Point using cheap 2VC Marriott owner discount.....We do not own at HP, and have never stayed there before. We have visited other TUG friends there twice, though, and liked the views, so we were wanting to stay there at some point. We had a friend's Saturday wedding in Savannah, so it was a great home base for the drive over. 

For closeness to restaurants, retail shopping, and grocery shopping, I definitely like the island location better than SW or Barony (only excepting proximity to ocean). Easy access to both ends of island (back and forth to favorite restaurants mostly). Adjacent to new Town Center which is a huge plus, and there's a beautifully landscaped divided access road that winds along and parallels hwy 278 without getting on it, which goes all the way to the mall. Lots of beautiful private condos in there, much more than I thought. 

We were in Osprey building, 2nd floor---the most quiet building and farthest to the left upon entering. Expansive waterway views to left & right off balconies (waterway winds to left around a bend), so slightly more than other buildings, altho all buildings have excellent views.  I'd say 3rd and above floors, any building, all have exceptional views, 2nd floor is still great (and actually closer down which allows more of experience with immediate marsh life below).  

The unit was small but comfortable. I haven't a clue which configuration (re previous posts), but it was just fine. 

Their new showers were quite nice----a 4' x 6' tiled walk-in shower with two heads (one main, one attachment). There was an upper horizontal glass window above both side walls starting at shoulder height, allowing a great view of the waterway across the master BR on one side (shower is on interior side of master BR, so you're actually looking across the BR and out that window). 
That was a treat, especially in the mornings after sunrise, giving a spectacular waterway/marsh view....just beautiful.  

The other long side wall was mostly the full length glass door. Lots of light and actually fun to take a shower. Plenty of bar racks and hooks for towels, more than GO, Barony, or SW.  Shower is frankly better than Grande Ocean's, and imho slightly better than Surfwatch's too (SW's is too big, wasteful, dark and wholly enclosed like a garage (except large open doorless entryway with zero privacy), but not as great as the new Barony shower which is the clear winner. Wish they all had HP's towel racks, tho. Private toilet room is also a perfect size. 

We probably had one of the smallest villas at HP, I'm assuming, but it was still very enjoyable, and I'm really liking that gorgeous waterway view----occasional boats, some quite large, headed into Shelter Cove. Lots of wildlife everywhere---including the gorgeous white cranes that fly gracefully across the area. Saw geese and random birds of all sorts. Occasional sounds of wakes breaking against the shore, very cozy. 

The balcony was a nice size, had table with comfortable chairs, really tranquil with sounds of nature almost exclusively. Rarely is anything else heard.  Really fun watching everything, but enjoying the quiet of it all. Across the water in distance is Old Oyster Factory. It's a fairly short walk down to Shelter Cove, also a real plus. Several good restaurants. Next time wouldn't mind one of the larger villas on top floor or corner/top floor (double balconies). 

Front desk staff we saw when checking in was nice. Craig just transferred from GO 3 weeks ago, and Jillian from Surfwatch, both wonderful.  

I'd stay at HP again any time---for us it would most likely be a long weekend spontaneous trip using discounted rental.  

For what it's worth, I didn't like the positioning of the Sunset Pointe buildings. Slightly set back from HP buildings, limiting the waterway views. Closer to parking lot, tho.


.


----------



## RLS50 (May 2, 2016)

JME,

Thanks for the review of HPS.  I always appreciate the details you and some others provide on the various Marriott properties.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 2, 2016)

jme said:


> Just returned from 3 nights at Harbour Point using cheap 2VC Marriott owner discount.....We do not own at HP, and have never stayed there before. We have visited other TUG friends there twice, though, and liked the views, so we were wanting to stay there at some point. We had a friend's Saturday wedding in Savannah, so it was a great home base for the drive over.
> 
> For closeness to restaurants, retail shopping, and grocery shopping, I definitely like the island location better than SW or Barony (only excepting proximity to ocean). Easy access to both ends of island (back and forth to favorite restaurants mostly). Adjacent to new Town Center which is a huge plus, and there's a beautifully landscaped divided access road that winds along and parallels hwy 278 without getting on it, which goes all the way to the mall. Lots of beautiful private condos in there, much more than I thought.
> 
> ...



Great review Marty. Good to see it from a perspective of someone who has visited many of the properties on HHI.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 8, 2016)

RLS50 said:


> So I figured I would ask this question here vs. the Redweek Dead thread.
> 
> We own a Week 21 unit at Harbour Point.  We will use this ourselves so we aren't really looking to rent it.  But you never know when something comes up that rearranges your plans and you have to decide to rent your week or trade it.
> 
> ...



In my experience HP summer weeks 26-33 with nice views will consistently rent for MF or perhaps a tad higher. Other shoulder weeks, like week 21,  while very nice to use won't rent with any consistency. 

It is certainly not Redweek's fault as it is still by far the best rental site for Marriott Platinum and high demand Gold weeks There is not even a question. 


We own HP weeks 32 & 33 with great views and a week 33 with a fair view. The nice view units rented easily for MF on Redweek the last 2 years and the 33 fair view rented -$75 below MF last year and this year we covered MF exactly.


----------



## RLS50 (May 20, 2016)

MOXJO7282 said:


> In my experience HP summer weeks 26-33 with nice views will consistently rent for MF or perhaps a tad higher. Other shoulder weeks, like week 21,  while very nice to use won't rent with any consistency.
> 
> It is certainly not Redweek's fault as it is still by far the best rental site for Marriott Platinum and high demand Gold weeks There is not even a question.
> 
> ...


Looks like you have your finger on the pulse of the pattern there.  Assuming the two remaining listings on Redweek are accurate, two Week 21 units have not rented even though listed for $900 each.   The weather in Hilton Head is supposed to be almost perfect this next week so I am still kinda surprised nobody wanted them.

Our usage does not start until 2017.


----------



## Dean (May 22, 2016)

I didn't see that the question got answered with certainty on the unit types are HP.  For Pelican, all units on the side are D units.  17 & 20 (end units) are all B type and the two middle units are both A units.  For Heron, the corner units (11 & 13 are B and the middle unit is an A).  For Osprey they are all C units.  D's are more likely to show up as exchanges, esp during higher seasons.


----------



## RLS50 (Jun 7, 2016)

FWIW,

Heard that Harbour Point might soon be starting a refurbishment to the main pool area.  The deep end may be removed and replaced by the majority of the pool being 4'-5' deep.   Was told it should double the usable pool size, since most swimmers don't need or use a deep end.   

There may be other tweaks, changes, or upgrades planned for the pool / pool deck area when this refurbishment happens, but I don't think there is any official information available at this time.  Also no firm dates have been set for these upgrades as far as I know.


----------



## EKniager (Jun 7, 2016)

We own a Week #21 unit and have never tried to rent it.  The dollars are too low and it trades well.  In fact, we have traded it all six years of ownership--Grande Ocean Week (Wk #21), Monarch (RBC WEEK), Harbour Club (x2), Oceanwatch at Grande Dunes (Wk #21), and Surfwatch.  While it is a fine resort with beautiful views, we have just opted to take advantage of the lowest re-sale price in HHI to get us on the beach or Harbour Town for the cost of annual trading fee.


----------



## RLS50 (Jun 7, 2016)

Based on II's TDI, Week 21 should have great trading power.  We own a Week 21 unit as well, in a very good location, but would like to use ours when we can.  My wife really enjoys the idea of staying at a place with such visually diverse waterfront views, and being able to walk to the marina for the shops or restaurants, and still being so close to the beach when she wants that.

It amazes me that there is not more demand for this specific resort and the area (even during summer season).  Especially now that they seem to be making upgrades to not only the rooms and resort at Harbour Point itself, but also the entire Shelter Cove area seems to be getting a renovation and upgrades in the way of new shopping and dining options.

The "demand" seems to still be based on what the area was like 5 years ago?   Can't say really since we didn't own there 5 years ago.

Regardless, I think we are pretty happy with the changes that have either already happened to the resort and immediate area or are planned.


----------



## Quilter (Jun 7, 2016)

RLS50 said:


> Based on II's TDI, Week 21 should have great trading power.  We own a Week 21 unit as well, in a very good location, but would like to use ours when we can.  My wife really enjoys the idea of staying at a place with such visually diverse waterfront views, and being able to walk to the marina for the shops or restaurants, and still being so close to the beach when she wants that.
> 
> It amazes me that there is not more demand for this specific resort and the area (even during summer season).  Especially now that they seem to be making upgrades to not only the rooms and resort at Harbour Point itself, but also the entire Shelter Cove area seems to be getting a renovation and upgrades in the way of new shopping and dining options.
> 
> ...



It does seem that the property would be more popular.  There are many posts asking about good locations at the beach front properties with hopes to get a good view.  Just about every room at HP has a good view comparable to oceanfront.  Add that to the ease of walking to dining and shopping.  I've also noticed the 2 putt putt golf spots are just down (up?) the road.  Beaches are just a short ride away.   

When we stay at the beach front properties the first thing I do in a day isn't run to the beach.  No, I enjoy the view from the balcony.  Then we join some activities but mostly take off on the bikes to explore.  

With HP you have the great views and convenient location.


----------



## rsackett (Jun 8, 2016)

jme said:


> ...We were in Osprey building, 2nd floor---the most quiet building and farthest to the left upon entering....
> The unit was small but comfortable. I haven't a clue which configuration (re previous posts), but it was just fine. ......



FYI- All Osprey units are the "C" units. The second smallest units.  In the past we owned week 32 in unit 110 in Osprey.  I think they are just under 1000 ft^2.

Ray


----------



## RLS50 (Jun 8, 2016)

rsackett said:


> FYI- All Osprey units are the "C" units. The second smallest units.  In the past we owned week 32 in unit 110 in Osprey.  I think they are just under 1000 ft^2.
> 
> Ray


Yep.  963 sq ft.


----------



## OutAndAbout (Jul 3, 2016)

*Harbour Point // Sunset Pointe*

Overall great property.  It's different than Marriott's "Big 3" OceanFront properties and with the exception of the wonderful Big Dipper Pool I prefer it over the nearby Disney Hilton Head timeshare. 

Resort

It's a smaller resort (111 villas including Harbour and Sunset) vs SurfWatch at 195, Barony at 255 and Grande Ocean at 290.  It is around the same size as the nearby Disney timeshare 102-122 rooms depending on if you count a studio+1br together or separate (21 studio, 21 1br, 76 2br, 5 3br).
Much less crowded - Guests at the OceanFront resorts seem more likely to stay on-property which probably contributes to the congestion, while guests at HP/SP seem more likely to leave the resort and explore the island (or go to the beach).  This makes for a much more relaxing stay.
Pools at the large resorts are sometimes packed.  There was always availability by the main pool, which also has a deep-end (8 ft I think).  There is also a smaller pool at the west end area to watch sunsets.  
There is a shuttle (Dunes Buggy) that runs during spring and summer to the beach.  Disney also offers a shuttle to guests to the beach.
Huge bike rental facility. Shelter Cove is bike friendly (as much of HHI is).  Some Marriott resorts run out of rental bikes, it seems unlikely at HP/SP.
Some small Marriott resorts skimp on activities, HP/SP seemed to have a decent amount of activities
Well maintained grounds and Porch Swing's along the marsh to enjoy nature and the wildlife
On-site outdoor grills, Fire pit, Corn hole, Gazebo, great views of the sunset
All parking is in an open lot (none under buildings) and there seems to be sufficient parking spaces.  Parking is especially tight at Disney.
Buildings have elevators, as do the three OF Marriott's.  Many of the buildings at Disney do not have elevators.
On-site tennis courts including daily lessons, which are free for guests.  Tennis at MGO is only included for owners using your ownership week (not trading back in). 
Checkin and checkout at Harbour Points is 11am and 5pm (vs 10am and 4pm at Sunset Pointe and the OF Marriott's vs 11am and 4pm at Disney).

Villa

Decent size villa including the space alloted for the kitchen, living area and balcony.
Not bright and beach like the OF resorts but not tired/drab like the nearby Disney timeshare either.  I think they could use more lighter colors and/or pastels.
Front load washer & dryer 
Two movable small ottomans where the center flips over so they can be a chair or a table top.  Barony added two small ottomans in refurbished villas but made one a chair and one a hard surface so you don't have the same utility as these. 
Outdoor balcony area
Most villas seem to have a good view of the marsh and wildlife

Staff

Some of the Marriott staff seem overwhelmed or the resort short-staffed.  Other than during the checkout timeframes the staff here seem more accessible.
Everyone (Front Desk, Service Staff, Actives Staff, etc) was polite and helpful, which is generally the case at most Marriott and Disney properties.

Here are details on the buildings and villa numbers: 
*Harbour Point* - 86 villas across 3 buildings

Corner units at Osprey (4 floors, 24 villas)
#05 (W corner)
#10 (E corner)

Corner units at Heron (2-5 floors; reception on 1st floor, 12 villas)
#11 (W corner)
#13 (E corner)

Corner units at Pelican (5 floors, 50 villas)
#14 (SW corner)
#17 (NW corner)
#20 (NE corner)
#23 (SE corner)

*Sunset Pointe* - 25 villas across 2 buildings

Corner units at Sunset (4 floors, 16 villas)
6#01 (S corner)
6#04 (N corner)

Corner units at Marsh Point (3 floors, 9 villas)
6#31 (W corner)
6#33 (E corner)​


----------



## RLS50 (Jul 6, 2016)

*OutAndAbout*

Thanks for that great write up.   Very informative and helpful.

If you have done that kind of summary for other resorts I would like to know where I can read them.


----------



## lily28 (Aug 6, 2016)

I just checkin to Harbor point today and got end unit 14 at Pelican building.  It is smaller than the unit we had at Monarch last year.  The bathrooms are small, especially the 2nd bathroom with only a small shower stall.  By able to enter the 2nd bathroom from the living room and the 2nd bedroom makes the bathroom looks even smaller.  I am not sure what unit it is, maybe A unit?


----------



## Dean (Aug 7, 2016)

lily28 said:


> I just checkin to Harbor point today and got end unit 14 at Pelican building.  It is smaller than the unit we had at Monarch last year.  The bathrooms are small, especially the 2nd bathroom with only a small shower stall.  By able to enter the 2nd bathroom from the living room and the 2nd bedroom makes the bathroom looks even smaller.  I am not sure what unit it is, maybe A unit?


It sounds like a D unit, it shouldn't have a fireplace and that would confirm it.  They are small.  Enjoy your trip, we love HH.


----------



## lily28 (Aug 7, 2016)

Dean said:


> It sounds like a D unit, it shouldn't have a fireplace and that would confirm it.  They are small.  Enjoy your trip, we love HH.



Yes, I check with the front desk.  It is a D unit.


----------

